# HELP FINDING NIBS AND HOLDERS (DIP PEN)



## paintspill (Mar 10, 2015)

first off, hi everyone. i haven't been around in a while. with the cold temperatures here in toronto canada and the new baby in january i haven't had any workshop time. 
i do pop on from time to time to see what everyone is up to. some beautiful work and some sad stories unfortunately.

i have an inquiry. i had a request from a friend for fountain pens to sell in her new business and upon further conversation i believe she is looking for traditional dip pens. these appear to be relatively easy to make and i believe i can supply them to her at a very low price. (cheap wood, simple finish,) 

my question to you all is can you give me some suppliers for the nob and holder part of these pens. 

thank you all in advance. 

now lets bring on motorcycle season.


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 10, 2015)

Marc,

I just finished up a couple of dip pens and here are links for where I got the holders and nibs.

I got the nib holders here:
http://www.johnnealbooks.com/prod_de...eyword=inserts

and the nibs here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/dip-pen-nibs...item35d207c8bc

I searched a few forums that suggested some nice nibs to get and I decided on the following that were available at the link above:
extrafine: Esterbrook #501 Penesco
fine: C. Howard Hunt Silverine X-98
medium (with a little flex): Esterbrook #048 Falcon

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## joeatact (Mar 11, 2015)

Pen Nibs - Pen Kits


----------



## paintspill (Mar 11, 2015)

thank you so much guys. i will hopefully be ably to do something soon.


----------

